# Looking for classical pieces for duo Piano and Violin to play



## JhKreisler

Hello, (hope i'm posting this in the right thread)

Next year it will be the third year that I'm playing with a girl violinist (I myself play the piano). Because it is vacation for me now, I was looking for some classical pieces to play with our duo next year, but I find it difficult to say if the pieces I find are suitable and not too difficult for her (the violin) too play (because I don't play the violin myself of course).

To give you any idea of our current level, last two years we played:
_Dvorak - Sonatina Op.100 1st movement
John Williams - Schindlers list
Beethoven - Romance Op.50
Bartok - Romanian Folk Dances no.4 & 6 Sz.56_

If you could give me some suggestions, that would be very helpful 

Thank you,
JhKreisler


----------



## carlmichaels

How 'bout something on the digitaldreamdoor.com list? Others will have to comment on difficulty.


----------



## kv466

You're bound to find something to play in here:


----------



## LordBlackudder

check out this duo for some inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/user/Furyxx/videos


----------



## MaestroViolinist

JhKreisler said:


> Hello, (hope i'm posting this in the right thread)
> 
> Next year it will be the third year that I'm playing with a girl violinist (I myself play the piano). Because it is vacation for me now, I was looking for some classical pieces to play with our duo next year, but I find it difficult to say if the pieces I find are suitable and not too difficult for her (the violin) too play (because I don't play the violin myself of course).
> 
> To give you any idea of our current level, last two years we played:
> _Dvorak - Sonatina Op.100 1st movement
> John Williams - Schindlers list
> Beethoven - Romance Op.50
> Bartok - Romanian Folk Dances no.4 & 6 Sz.56_
> 
> If you could give me some suggestions, that would be very helpful
> 
> Thank you,
> JhKreisler


Maybe some Handel Sonatas?

Will thinking of something more specific later.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## ultima

How about the Franck Violin Sonata? The fourth movement is especially beautiful and has great interaction between piano and violin.


----------



## jani

Beethovens Kreutzer sonata.


----------

